# Mr.Kron



## Kron (May 24, 2017)

This is kron my 1 1/2 year old male chacoan b&w. Hes my pride and joy. First gu and prob wont be my last. Kinda sold me on tegus cant see myself anyother big lizard.hes got an awsome temperment. No issues eating. All in all a great pet and buddy


----------



## Walter1 (May 24, 2017)

Kron said:


> This is kron my 1 1/2 year old male chacoan b&w. Hes my pride and joy. First gu and prob wont be my last. Kinda sold me on tegus cant see myself anyother big lizard.hes got an awsome temperment. No issues eating. All in all a great pet and buddy


Good looking tegu. Looks unafraid and calm.


----------



## bluemonster107 (May 24, 2017)

Beautiful!!!!


----------

